# May I please have your thoughts on Nutrical



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello everyone,

As you all know Becky had a liver shunt and was operated on January 8 ,and was quite skinny and lost a bit more after her surgery we are trying to put weight on her but with this liver issue she is not allowed much choices of food she must remain on her low protein until her bikle acids god willing get back normal , so here is my question i give her nutrical with every meal , I do not get the tube it sais 26.5 calories per 6 grams , that is not alot ???? and how much can i give her 1 1/2 teaspoons per 4.5 kg daily and if animal is not eating 3 tsp per 4.5 kg Becky is only 2 kg so i have to figure out something I would give it to her like as if she were not eating her full ratio but her weight im thinking 1 teaspoon daily split in 3 ? because now im giving her tip of my finger like when they are babies or any other supplement with calories anyone heard of ???


Anna xoxox


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I would not use Nutrical in that way. It is basically sugar. It is not meant to be a supplement. It is meant for emergency action.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree that Nutrical is all sugar... Shouldn't be used to supplement for extra nutrition. I would ask your vet what else you could put in her food to add calories to her diet.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

CloudClan said:


> I would not use Nutrical in that way. It is basically sugar. It is not meant to be a supplement. It is meant for emergency action.


I couldn't agree more! That may explain Becky still being underweight. If she is getting that much Nutrical it kills her appetite for real food, healthy carbs and protein. Imagine if you just drank sugary soda all day. You would never be hungry for regular healthy meals.

Nutrical, Karo syrup, etc. should only be used when a dog or puppy is truly hypoglycemic. The goal is to just give enough to bring the blood glucose up so the dog is responsive enough to eat a carb and protein rich meal.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

oh my thanks again guys  we stop this tomorrow no more .... it said caloric supplement so i figured also sold from the veterinary ???? tomorrow its over i will try to add pasta or rice in between her meals  

thank again

Anna oxooxxo


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Anna,

So Gracie is similar to Becky with her eating.... and she too lost a ton of weight after her spay (different surgery, I know).....

I use nutrical to stimulate her appetite. But I did clear this with my vet first, so make sure to ask.

Basically I rub a small dab on her gums if she isn't eating, and it's small... I just swipe my finger over the top of the tube basically... this is usually enough to peak her appetite enough to get some food into her.

If it is a day she isn't eating well and I have to do this, I make sure the food she gets is a nutrient dense food because I know she will only eat a small amount.

hugs to you and Becky


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have to agree w/Carina---you are spoiling Beck's appetite by what you are doing. It was never meant to be used this way & when used properly for hypoglycemia MUST be followed up w/a protein meal---just like w/people. You are giving her a yo-yo effect as is.
My Lisi is about the same weight as Becky 2.l K. so I would try to NOT fixate on her weight. She is doing well after her surgery. It takes time to rebuild what is lost so try & be patient. I know it is normal to worry when they haven't ever been really well. She will sense your concern & this may cause her not to eat properly.
Anna, you are doing a great job! You are a good mommy. 
How is Luna handling all of this?


----------

